
Why “Write Tests. Not Too Many. Mostly Integration” Is Bad Advice - jasonswett
https://www.codewithjason.com/write-tests-not-too-many/
======
sidlls
This author didn't really refute the quote. He didn't support his contention
that we should write lots of fine grained tests.

Having a lot of tests can lead to undesirable outcomes, for example bad tests
(tests that test the wrong things, that test the correct things wrongly, that
aren't actually testing the code but something else, like library code or
compiler output) and code that is structured poorly to accommodate testing
rather than to accomplish a thing.

